# MTB parts in France



## Owenmorris55 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi
Does anyone have a good online shop for MTB parts in France or UK?

Just looking for quick delivery of a cable rather than ordering from USA.

cheers Owen


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

have you tried finding help from within the MTD site to find a dealer in France? most members in this site are USA and CANADA .we have very few in Europe, 
other wise you will be importing and waiting from across the big pond .

*France*
MTD France
p. +33-2-32-91-94-32
f. +33-2-32-91-94-36
[email protected]
www.mtdfrance.fr


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

and 




__





MTD Europe : MTD in Europe







www.mtdproducts.eu


----------

